# Milking goats



## Junior (Aug 31, 2021)

I've done a bit of research and am thinking of getting a couple of goats for milk. I don't want it to be too difficult as I've got school and other responsibilities but I believe I've got enough time to milk her before and after school. 

According to my research a Nigerian Dwarf Goat would be a good way to go. Is this correct? Is there another breed you would recommend?

 We had a castrated male a few years ago so I know how to look after them. Our fences are good and we get plenty of thistles and other weeds around here so she'll have plenty of feed. We've got sheep and a pony but they don't eat them so the goats would have it all to themselves. I know goats are different to sheep but I know what to do with sheep so I'll know some basics and can learn from there as I need.


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 1, 2021)

Junior said:


> According to my research a Nigerian Dwarf Goat would be a good way to go. Is this correct? Is there another breed you would recommend?


It depends on if you want milk all year, or if you just want milk for a few months a year.

If you have 2 milkers, you can alternate pregnancies....  get one pregnant,  then 6 months later get the other pregnant.  That would help give you milk for most of the year.

The problems with Nigerian Dwarves is they tend to have tiny teats, and shorter milking times.  However, if you stagger the pregnancies that can make short lactations less of a problem.  As to tiny teats...  check first!  Make sure you are comfortable milking the teats that you are buying.

My suggestion would be ignore breed, and look at disease (you want them tested for CL, CAE, and johnes), lactation length, production amount, teats in general (it isn't just size/comfortable hand fit.  Some teats can have a tiny hole at the end so the milk comes out more slowly), and personality.   

Personality is pretty important.   Some does are easy to lead, easy to milk, and some are huge stinkers. 

If you can milk the doe first, that would be golden.

Also, a really high production milker might give you the amount of milk you want with only one milking a day.  So.... you might want a super producer, and only milk once a day.


----------



## Margali (Sep 1, 2021)

You also need to figure out pregnancy angle. Keeping a buck and a weather (castrated male) friend for only 2 does is a lot of work. Finding buck to pay as stud once or twice a year is better idea.


----------



## hoovesgalore (Dec 1, 2021)

also, Nigerians only produce a few cups a day I prefer bigger goats that produce more like half a gallon.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Dec 1, 2021)

theanimalgal said:


> also, Nigerians only produce a few cups a day I prefer bigger goats that produce more like half a gallon.


My NDs produce half a gallon a day per doe.  They also stay in milk for a LONG time.

With any breed of goat that you intend to milk, it's VERY important to make sure that they come from well known lines, have been bred for production, and it's an extremely good idea to look at their ancestors udder conformation.  I've seen just as many standard sized goats that would NOT be suitable for milking as NDs  Nigerians make outstanding mini dairy goats (when from the right breeder of course)!  They are also great for those who don't want to be constantly swamped in milk.

@Junior, did you ever end up getting goats?


----------



## hoovesgalore (Dec 1, 2021)

my first-timer doe produces 2-2 1/2 cups of milk


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 4, 2021)

Quality nigerians don't have shorter lactations.  They also don't have tiny teats.  While they will not produce as much milk as a quality standard sized goat, good ones can produce a half gallon today.

Buy quality animals from a herd that can produce milk records.


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 4, 2021)

OneFineAcre said:


> Quality nigerians don't have shorter lactations.  They also don't have tiny teats.  While they will not produce as much milk as a quality standard sized goat, good ones can produce a half gallon today.
> 
> Buy quality animals from a herd that can produce milk records.
> 
> ...


How long are the lactations on yours?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 4, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> How long are the lactations on yours?



When we milk test, we test for 305 days.   Most of ours are producing around 1100 lbs in 305 days, that's what we look for.

 We typically breed ours every year, but we have some that could be milked through. 

We had a doe who was grand champion at this years N.C. State fair in Oct 2021 and the last time she had freshened was August 2020.


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 4, 2021)

OneFineAcre said:


> When we milk test, we test for 305 days.   Most of ours are producing around 1100 lbs in 305 days, that's what we look for.
> 
> We typically breed ours every year, but we have some that could be milked through.
> 
> We had a doe who was grand champion at this years N.C. State fair in Oct 2021 and the last time she had freshened was August 2020.


Very nice!

Length of lactation is so important.


----------



## rachels.haven (Dec 5, 2021)

OneFineAcre said:


> Quality nigerians don't have shorter lactations.  They also don't have tiny teats.  While they will not produce as much milk as a quality standard sized goat, good ones can produce a half gallon today.
> 
> Buy quality animals from a herd that can produce milk records.
> 
> ...


Wow, now I want a buck from @OneFineAcre . Look at those teats and teat placements-hard to find in Nigerians. That looks like a lot of years of good breeding and hard work. Wow!


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 5, 2021)

You all know that I don't have goats and am not really a goat person.  But I have followed @OneFineAcre 's thread and accomplishments over the years I have been on here and I can say I am VERY IMPRESSED with the quality of the animals they raise and show.  Being a milk tester, I also am impressed with their records.... and you have to realize that I see alot of very very nice cow udders.... registered and grade.  They have some exceptional animals.
So glad to see them back posting on here too.  And how many years has it been since you have been cigarette free???


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 5, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> You all know that I don't have goats and am not really a goat person.  But I have followed @OneFineAcre 's thread and accomplishments over the years I have been on here and I can say I am VERY IMPRESSED with the quality of the animals they raise and show.  Being a milk tester, I also am impressed with their records.... and you have to realize that I see alot of very very nice cow udders.... registered and grade.  They have some exceptional animals.
> So glad to see them back posting on here too.  And how many years has it been since you have been cigarette free???


Sept 2nd was 3 years.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 5, 2021)

@rachels.haven .... Tenn is alot closer to NC than Mass was so you can slip down and get a nice buck.......


----------



## hoovesgalore (Dec 8, 2021)

how much does a first-time Nigerian usually produce for you I don't know if mine just doesn't have good milking lines.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Dec 8, 2021)

theanimalgal said:


> how much does a first-time Nigerian usually produce for you I don't know if mine just doesn't have good milking lines.


It really depends on the individual doe.  My half Pygmy/ND doe produced 1 quart as an FF per milking.  My full ND produced 2.5 - 3 cups per milking as an FF.  Usually, their production will increase with each freshening for the first few years.


----------



## hoovesgalore (Dec 8, 2021)

my Nigerians producing 2 cups every time i milk her.


----------



## rachels.haven (Dec 8, 2021)

I have one that will stand politely and produces about half a gallon per milking and tries to stay in milk forever...but I've had some that will start at 2 cups per day then drop off to about 3/4 of a cup after 8 weeks. Depends on that goat. If you want a more sure shot at a decent amount of milk consistently try for a mini or a pair of standards of breeds that are known for a long lactation or go to a dwarf breeder who is GOOD and knows and will tell you this info about their herd. It's tricky.


----------



## hoovesgalore (Dec 8, 2021)

I got my registered ND from emerald C ranch, as well as an unregistered saanen that is 8 months, and i just purchased a buckling that's registered.


----------



## rachels.haven (Dec 9, 2021)

theanimalgal said:


> I got my registered ND from emerald C ranch, as well as an unregistered saanen that is 8 months, and i just purchased a buckling that's registered.


I suspect that saanen is going to blow the nigerian out of the water for production, but the nigerian will blow her out of the water for butterfat. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 9, 2021)

rachels.haven said:


> I suspect that saanen is going to blow the nigerian out of the water for production, but the nigerian will blow her out of the water for butterfat. Sounds like fun.


So true.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 9, 2021)

Actually, butterfat can change with lactation times.  While ND normally give a higher butterfat content, my Saanens do great for me.  Those that are crossed with my Nubian will give a little higher than my full Saanen but, not a hugely higher ratio.  The Saanen influence has always given me longer lactations to count on.

All goat milk has a purpose!   So I'm not knocking any of them.  But even with the full sized girls, you look for production from high production backgrounds!  I think it's great that we can satisfy our needs by choosing from stock that gives us what we want. 🤗

More milk, more cream, less of all of it and even milking through to need less breeding.  All that in smart, loveable, entertaining animals.  What a deal!!  💓😁


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 15, 2021)

Butterfat is highest right after kidding.  Butterfat rich milk weighs less than the same volume later in lactation when butterfat goes down.  That is why weighing milk is used as the standard for production, and why the weights are added up to an annual yield.  Some breeds give higher butterfat amounts.

Love those goats!!!


----------



## DeEtta (Dec 15, 2021)

My first experience with goats was a herd of ND. I learned the hard way of breeding too many does at once.  I was overwhelmed with so much milk, 🙄 
Many years later I now have 2, 10 month olds. One is a Nubian and the other a Kinder. I'm looking forward to kids in 1.5 years from now. 
I am learning so much from everyone on this site.  😊


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 16, 2021)

I find it interesting that butterfat is higher in early lactation does as it is exactly the opposite in cattle.  Most all the cattle I test will have higher butterfat in later lactation, and the higher butterfat milk will be more dense.  The people who have registered cattle and do milk test are very much interested in the 305 day records, and want the cows to reach that because the butterfat average usually will go up a little.  Many are milked for 365 averages if they are not bred right back... that is often if they are in a show string.


----------

